# Tools Needed To Assemble Road Bike.



## King-Yeomen (Apr 27, 2013)

What are all the tools that I need assemble a road bicycle from an online dealer.
Also what tools would I need if they had disc or non disc brakes?

Also, how much would the total cost of good quality tolls be?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

King-Yeomen said:


> What are all the tools that I need assemble a road bicycle from an online dealer.
> Also what tools would I need if they had disc or non disc brakes?
> 
> Also, how much would the total cost of good quality tolls be?


Probably:

1. Set of metric allen wrenches
2. Flat head and phillips head screw drivers

That should be it, unless your pedals can't be installed w allen wrenches, in which case you'll need a thin 15mm wrench or a pedal specific wrench.

I can't help you on pricing. It's been over a decade since I've purchased these tools. Google is your friend.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You need a good set of hex wrenches. Many sizes. No question here. Most important bike tools.

It would be wise to have a torque wrench, especially if you have carbon parts like a seatpost or handlebars. Get a set of hex bits that will fit in it.

You should have cable/housing cutters.

A set of torx wrenches would be a good idea, too. Used to be torx were only on disc rotors but they are cropping up in other places now. I had to track down a T7 torx recently for my bike. Not that easy to find them that small. Exactly what you need will depend on the bike.

You will need eventually a cassette tool, chain whip, and a bottom bracket tool for your bike. These will be important later. Need for building the bike may or may not be necessary depending on the quality of the preassembly of the bike.

You need a good pump that can handle presta valves and road tire pressures.

A set of common and philips screwdrivers. Derailleur adjustments will most likely require these, but may require a small hex wrench.

You might need a pedal wrench. Depends on the pedals you use. Some pedals will take a large hex wrench.

You need grease and/or anti-seize for bolt threads.

A work stand of some kind will help you do the buildup easier, especially when it comes to adjusting things.

The wheels may also need trued. A truing stand is helpful but this can be done on the bike with simply a spoke wrench and a zip tie if you want to be more precise. The hub cones may need tightening or loosened or the bearing preload otherwise adjusted. Cone wrenches are used for this but metric open ended wrenches of any type can usually be used in a pinch.

Can't really speak to cost. If you want to do the most thorough job you will tear it all down and put it all together with proper thread lube, thread lock in certain cases, and bolt torque. If you cheap out you could probably do most of it with a screwdriver, hex wrench set, and an adjustable wrench. But it won't be a good build.


----------

